# My Photography Shizzazle



## Salazard (Apr 1, 2009)

Mon deviantART Page

For some time now I've been taking photos like a crazy man and have picked the best of my thousands and uploaded onto here...

Any critics are welcome. =] Mainly up there for general lookage though. 

Thankies.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, Sunset Lake would make a nice puzzle =D

My favorite is the Smoking Kills Sunlight Makes Breakfast. Which also looks like a nice puzzle.

I'm somewhat good at photography. Then again, my only decent pic I've taken is my cat skeeping. So I don't have much crit. Just wanted to comment!


----------

